# High FSH, difficult decision about IVF for second child



## em2007 (Aug 14, 2007)

I've got very high FSH (20), I'm 36 years old, and finally got pregnant from 3rd round of IVF (only got two eggs and was VERY VERY lucky that one fertilised). I blessed now with a little girl who is the best thing that ever happened to me and I love her to pieces. I'm breastfeeding her as I want her to have the best of everything. However, we would love a second child but the chances are bleak with my above record. We've got two choices... I continue breastfeeding on the assumption that a second child very unlikely so lets concentrate on child 1 and giving her the best. Or I stop breastfeeding quite soon (as time is not on my side and my FSH will probably continue to rise) and we see whether my cycle returns (could be peri-menopausal) and try IVF2. How have you other ladies made similiar decisions? It is such a tough one. 

Thanks
Em.x.


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Emm

Congratulations on you lo!  I've just seen your post and it struck a chord with me as I had a similar decision to reach recently.  I'm 41 and had our ds in October after several years ttc and three miscarriages.  My FSH was up at 15, but I managed to get it down to 10.  I didn't have ivf because of my levels - the argc aren't keen on it and I was very very lucky with IUI.  We couldn't decide what to do about b'feeding - exactly the quandry you describe about giving your baby the best start but with an eye on a brother or sister.  In the end I b'fed for three months and then started ttc last month.  Unfortunately I've been diagnosed with an overactive thyroid and I've got to wait another three / four months for it to settle down (fingers crossed it does).  While this is very frustrtating I wouldn't have found out about it if I was still feeding - I'm sure I would have continued to put my symptoms down to b'feeding.....  We're really going to go for it as you never know what might happen.

How old is your daughter / how long have you been feeding for?  Do you feel you've given her a good start already?  
I'm also intrigued about where you had treatment as it sounds like they were really good!

Love, Harris xxx


----------



## Maisie3 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi

I'd thought I'd jump in - I'm just going through my next round of IVF after giving birth to Matthew last August........I too delayed a little having my next cycle  due to breastfeeding but also had a ticking clock (40 in August) - with the benefit of hindsight I would say if you are planning on going for it do it asap..........I know breast feeding is important but to be honest I really am not sure it makes as much difference as everyone says - there is so much pressure and even a few weeks is enough and I think on balance giving a brother or sister definitely outweighs it....

I'm currently going through an emotional wait after EC and to be honest wish I cycled within a couple of months of giving birth now!!

Good luck

Maisie
xxx


----------



## em2007 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi, thanks for the replies. 

My daughter was born 7 November, so is just about 3 months younger then your son Maisie. I didn't realise it was possible to cycle so fast after giving birth. I am excited now!  Did you stop breastfeeding and wait for your cycle to return before you could start IVF again?  I read somewhere that you have to have two clear cycles before starting but I don't know if that is correct.  Who are you doing your IVF with? 

I agree that there is so much pressure to breastfeed ... on an ongoing basis.. and all this talk of immune system etc etc... that I feel guilty for stopping. But I so want to try again and my clock is ticking BIG time with a FSH of above 20. 

Harris - fabulous that you got your FSH down to 10. What was the magic formula for you? I got my IVF with Dr Sher, at haveababy.com in New York. I tried here but my eggs wouldn't fertilise.. not sure why as they got both (I only had two follicles) to fertilise. I've been breastfeeding for 4 months now... though recently I've started to add formula into my little girls diet as she wasn't gaining that much weight, so I'm mix feeding. 

Em.x.


----------



## Maisie3 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Em

I started mixed feeding around the same time and then my period just came back whilst I was still partially breastfeeding - to be honest I really think 4 months is fine and once you get into the treatment you will wished you'd started as soon as possible - having one already doesn't take the pressure off - it just makes you want it even more!  So I was really lucky my period started - then another and then I went for it.  I cycle at ARGC they are just the best in the UK in my opinion - but expensive!!!! - fantastic results for all age groups - but I think I've heard of Dr Sher and he's pretty impressive right?  Not sure how many periods you need - my clinic just tested my hormones - seemed happy then went for it!

I have absolutely no qualms about stopping breast feeding - to be honest alot of the mums I know seemed to stop around the same time anyway - Matty is just fine and his immune system is fine - there is way too much pressure on us mums its silly - they are generalising and we do have really exceptional circumstances.

I have ET tomorrow and if in hindsight it had meant no breastfeeding but a brother or sister for Matthew thats what I would have done.

Good luck!!

Maisie
xxx


----------

